# Pronunciation of Muay Thai?



## arnisador

I've always pronounced this "moy tie" but my JKD instructor pronoucnes it as moo-ee' tie. What is the correct prounciation?


----------



## KumaSan

I think your JKD instructor has it right. I always hear it like moo-ee tie, but sometimes someone who knows more than me (and who doesn't) will change it too moo-eh tie, more like it's spelled. My memory isn't very good these days, but I'm pretty sure that the former is how Ajarn Chai Sirisute pronounced it last year when he came to town for a seminar.


----------



## thaiboxer

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *I've always pronounced this "moy tie" but my JKD instructor pronoucnes it as moo-ee' tie. What is the correct prounciation? *



i go moo thai


----------



## bscastro

I try to say it quickly so I can gloss of the pronunciation.   But seriously, now I would like to know how it is pronounced. I think if I had to think about it, I pronounce it Moo-eh Tie. Ah, well, I hope we can get a consensus on this!

Bryan


----------



## KumaSan

Ajarn Chai will be here this weekend. Now that you reminded me, I will be listening attentively to his pronunciation all weekend.


----------



## arnisador

Thanks *KumaSan*!  Please do report back to us!


----------



## KumaSan

Will do. Also, at the seminar, 3 of my instructors will be testing for their instructorship under Ajarn Chai. Like we've mentioned a couple times, it's great fun to watch. Maybe this year I'll be able to get some video.


----------



## KumaSan

Okay, I'm only like 2 months behind. I believe it was prounounced Moo-eh-thai. Mooo like mow the lawn, eh like the ay in hay. It was a little while ago, but that's not my fault, I swear.


----------



## thaiboxer

> _Originally posted by KumaSan _
> 
> *Okay, I'm only like 2 months behind. I believe it was prounounced Moo-eh-thai. Mooo like mow the lawn, eh like the ay in hay. It was a little while ago, but that's not my fault, I swear. *



thats how ive heard it pronounced


----------

